# just a day out with my cattys



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

"You know know why I'm here"
-Marshawn lynch

Both same setup 38 cal lead tapered .030 1 inch to 3/4 43 inch draw


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shooting man. I heard bill stop making these scorpions. Do you know emu thing about that?

Njones


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Great shooting man keep it up


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I think he's working on getting some made with an injection mold line that should be out before the years up


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> I think he's working on getting some made with an injection mold line that should be out before the years up


oh that's good. Maybe they will be put on the website with other production models. I got to have one.

Njones


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, as we have come to expect from you ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thank Charles that means alot coming from you man


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like a supper feast to me! Yeah, would be interested to see Bill's injection scorpion line myself. Injection molds are expensive propositions, I asked Cal about that...looking at some high dollars there...even for cheaper aluminum ones instead of steel that only go 10,000 copies. Unless one sells a whale of a lot of injections, the cost per injection soars. That is the reason injected slingshots are more expensive than say tent pegs or water pitchers sold by the gazillions. I think.

First pic, good upper cut, never knew what hit him.
Second shot, classic head shot...geez yer good.

The last pic, looks like Mr. Squirrel got hit on the arm and on the base of the frontal face...blasted it twice, eh? Nice day out with the catys alright...envy those who can bag supper with a slingshot like that. Nice healthy looking greys too.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Great shooting man!!!
-slingshot shooter


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks man


----------

